

  Bill Gates: How a Geek Changed the World (iPlayer) - babul
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/page/item/b00c6sdc.shtml?src=ip_mp

======
babul
00:27:37 - Fiona Bruce "One of the things that critics say now [2008] is
Microsoft is as agressive as a tiny startup fighting for its life" ...Bill
Gates "...thats a compliment"

------
babul
"Fiona Bruce presents the definitive profile of Bill Gates as he prepares to
step down next week from full-time involvement with Microsoft"

Microsoft 1hr documentary interview with Bill Gates,

~~~
babul
First half-hour too focused on Microsoft/Bill wealth, but Bill is likable
about it "in the next year I expect to give away $24BN back to society [i.e.
Africa etc]", "money is not important, having a job that is fun ... and you
like doing is".

